# Đơn vị chuyên thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 2.0 HP cho Phòng ngủ giá rẻ, chuyên nghiệp



## truc096hailongvan (2/2/21)

*Đại lý phân phối máy lạnh tủ đứng công suất 2 HP chính hãng - uy tín*

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng* 2Hp thường được lắp đặt và thích hợp cho những không gian nhỏ như Phòng họp, phòng ngủ, phòng ăn, hay phòng khách,...
Với thiết kế dạng tủ đứng, dễ dang lắp đặt, không chiếm quá nhiều diện tích thì máy lạnh tủ đứng 2Hp đang là một sản phẩm Hot được nhiều người lựa chọn tin dùng.
Bài viết này, Hải Long Vân sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn những thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng 2Hp giá rẻ, chất lượng, đảm bảo sẽ làm các bạn hài lòng.

***Tham khảo thêm:
- *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*
- *Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10 ngựa - 10 Hp Hải Long Vân*








*Đặc điểm chung của máy lạnh tủ đứng 2 HP*

*Dễ dàng lắp đặt*
Các sản phẩm *máy lạnh tủ đứng* nói chung và máy lạnh tủ đứng công suất 2 HP nói riêng đều có chung kiểu dáng đặt sàn, dàn lạnh cao khoảng 1700mm, bạn mua về chỉ việc đặt dưới sàn và sử dụng, không mất công khoan tường hay khoét trần như máy lạnh treo tường hay máy lạnh âm trần. Các đường ống có thể giấu kín, để thấp dưới sàn nhà khi nối với dàn nóng đặt phía ngoài. Cũng nhờ đó mà quá trình vệ sinh hay bảo trì, bảo dưỡng cũng sẽ thuận lợi và dễ dàng hơn.

*Làm mát nhanh và sâu*
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng* thường có cơ chế làm mát nhanh hơn loại máy lạnh treo tường. Khả năng làm mát nhanh, mạnh do thiết kế quạt thổi của dàn lạnh bên trong máy lạnh tủ đứng có kích thước lớn hơn so với loại máy lạnh treo tường. Do đó, sức gió từ máy lạnh tủ đứng thường đều, mạnh, rộng hơn, ổn định và ít bị hư hỏng lặt vặt.

*Khi hoạt động phát ra tiếng ồn nhẹ*
Kích thước của dàn lạnh và dàn nóng khá to lớn so với loại treo tường nên khi đặt cần một khoảng không gian rộng hơn. Đồng thời khi hoạt động liên tục máy sẽ phát ra tiếng ồn nhẹ.

*Giá thành cao hơn so với máy lạnh treo tường*
Nếu bạn chọn mua máy lạnh tủ đứng và máy lạnh treo tường có cùng công suất là 2 HP thì thông thường máy lạnh tủ đứng sẽ có giá thành cao hơn.







*Các thương hiệu phân phối máy lạnh tủ đứng 2 HP*

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic CU/CS-C18FFH*

Giá tham khảo: 19.000.000 VNĐ
Hãng sản xuất: Máy lạnh Panasonic
Xuất xứ: Malaysia
Bảo hành: 1 năm
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Gree GVC18AG-K1NNA5A*

Giá tham khảo: 16.900.000 VNĐ
Hãng sản xuất: Máy lạnh Gree
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
Bảo hành: 3 năm cho máy, 5 năm cho block
Môi chất lạnh: gas R410A       
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Casper FC-18TL11*

Giá tham khảo: 17.600.000 VNĐ
Hãng sản xuất: Máy lạnh Casper
Xuất xứ: Thái Lan
Bảo hành: 3 năm cho máy, 5 năm cho block
Môi chất lạnh: gas R410A
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Funiki FC18*

Giá tham khảo: 15.200.000 VNĐ
Hãng sản xuất: Máy lạnh Funiki
Xuất xứ: Việt Nam 
Bảo hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy
Môi chất lạnh: gas R410A
Ngoài các thương hiệu trên phân phối máy lạnh tủ đứng công suất 2 HP với mức giá phải chăng thì hiện nay Daikin mới cho ra đời dòng sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng 2 HP sử dụng công nghệ Inverter tiết kiệm điện năng và môi chất lạnh thế hệ mới nhất là gas R32

*Máy Lạnh Tủ Đứng Daikin FVA50AMVM/RZF50CV2V*


Giá tham khảo: 32.400.000 VNĐ
Hãng sản xuất: Máy lạnh Daikin
Xuất xứ: Thái Lan
Bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh, 4 năm cho block
Môi chất lạnh: gas R32






*Lời kết*

Nếu có nhu cầu tìm hiểu và mua *máy lạnh tủ đứng* công suất 2 HP thì hãy tham khảo các thương hiệu mà Hải Long Vân đã giới thiệu ở trên. Để biết thêm chi tiết về từng sản phẩm và được tư vấn cụ thể hơn, hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi theo thông tin sau:


*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DỊCH VỤ KỸ THUẬT HẢI LONG VÂN*

Địa chỉ: 154/23TCH10, KP9, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
Phòng kinh doanh 1:  028 6250 2616 - 028 6250 4576 
Phòng kinh doanh 2:  028 6686 3809 - 028 6680 5478
Hotline tư vấn: 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng
Email báo giá: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com 

Link bài viết: *Những thương hiệu nào phân phối máy lạnh tủ đứng 2 HP?*


----------

